# Some guidelines for eating in restaurants



## Ronni (May 17, 2020)

_“There really is no scientific study” on the best ways for restaurants to reopen following a Covid-19 outbreak, said Dr. Robert W. Amler, dean of the School of Health Sciences and Practice at New York Medical College. Nevertheless, doctors and public health experts have some suggestions for handling the risks of dining out while the virus is still a threat.

*Check your community’s health.*
Dining rooms are open again in several states that have not met the criteria for progress against the virus suggested by the White House for a phased reopening. The states’ reopening is a public-policy decision, but going out to eat is a personal one. At the very least, you should check the latest data on coronavirus cases in your city or county before making up your mind.
“I would certainly want to have some awareness of how much transmission seems to be going on in my community,” said Craig W. Hedberg, a professor in the School of Public Health at the University of Minnesota. “So if you know that there are new cases continuing to be occurring every day in your community, you have to assume there’s going to be a risk for transmission in public settings.”_

It goes on to talk about knowing your personal risk, ask questions before you go, look around once you arrive, etc all very common sense things, but I appreciated having all of this information summarized in one article.

Because there are no exact guidelines or mandates for restaurants, just broad strokes kinds of information for a safe re-opening, it becomes imperative that we each take personal responsibility for  making our dining experiences as safe as possible.

Full article here


----------



## StarSong (May 17, 2020)

I am nowhere near ready to eat in a restaurant, but am ready to orchestrate a socially-distant-barbecue with two of my children and their families. 

They're working from their homes right now, and have been extremely cautious about grocery store and other public contact for the past two months. My third child also works from home, but is married to an occupational therapist who works in a rehab hospital. They're rigorous about sanitation and safe behaviors, but are nevertheless keeping to themselves in an effort to minimize the risk to everyone. (Bless them for that.)


----------



## Ruthanne (May 17, 2020)

I'm not ready to eat in a restaurant either with having underlying health issues and also not knowing exactly what specific restaurants are doing to meet the covid standards.  I have seen some restaurants on the news that have put up clear vinyl shower curtains between tables and think that's a good start.  They need good ventilation too and to ensure that those entering are not sick.


----------



## Ronni (May 17, 2020)

Oh I'm not ready to eat in a restaurant either!!!  I was just posting that as general information.  

I am grateful though that we're entering into the warmer months, because that means that when I AM ready to eat out, I can choose a place with outside seating.  The idea of being in a walled space, no matter how big and sparsely populated, with a bunch of other people just makes me cringe!!  

I will be getting together with my family in an outside setting with appropriate social distancing measures FAR SOONER than I will be eating in a restaurant again, similar to what @StarSong described.  My family are all also being extremely cautious.  All but one of them have been able to work from home during this time, have had groceries delivered, and haven't gone anywhere other than the occasional drive  where they stayed in the car, just to get a change of scenery.


----------



## squatting dog (May 19, 2020)

No worry's about eating out in Maryland now. Looks like they've got the answer to the 6' rule.   Of course, my question would be... Do you scrub down and re-sanitize each tube thing after each customer? 
Studying this a little further, I wonder what would happen if there was an emergency situation to suddenly crop up. (fire, drive by shooting) etc. This doesn't look like the easiest item to discard so one could flee. Maybe it's just me.


----------



## terry123 (May 19, 2020)

No eating out for me either!  Will have things delivered as I do now!


----------



## MarciKS (May 19, 2020)

A co-worker stated that over the past weekend, the restaurants were all packed despite the fact that they are supposed to be allowing in so many per feet. She stated that Dillons, Walmart & Sam's were also packed. I have a feeling that if this is happening everywhere we are headed for trouble.


----------



## StarSong (May 19, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> A co-worker stated that over the past weekend, the restaurants were all packed despite the fact that they are supposed to be allowing in so many per feet. She stated that Dillons, Walmart & Sam's were also packed. I have a feeling that if this is happening everywhere we are headed for trouble.


Did she say if people were wearing masks?


----------



## MarciKS (May 19, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Did she say if people were wearing masks?


Some were....some weren't


----------



## MarciKS (May 19, 2020)

I've noticed a great number of people in our community who do not mask & they look at us like we're nuts. Even co-workers throughout the hospital that don't mask. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Sunny (May 19, 2020)

How can people eat while wearing masks?


----------



## fmdog44 (May 19, 2020)

Sunny said:


> How can people eat while wearing masks?


Intravenously....hurts when consuming corn on the cob.


----------



## CeeCee (May 19, 2020)

You can wear this to drink, lol.


----------



## Ronni (May 19, 2020)

The recommendation I’ve seen the most is that you wear your mask into the restaurant and to order food, take it off to eat and then put it back on again once you’re done, limiting all conversation while your mask is off.


----------



## CeeCee (May 19, 2020)

Ronni said:


> The recommendation I’ve seen the most is that you wear your mask into the restaurant and to order food, take it off to eat and then put it back on again once you’re done, limiting all conversation while your mask is off.



I’ll pass....until we don’t have to wear masks anymore....if that day ever comes.


----------

